# inclusive



## machadinho

É verdade que em Portugal _inclusive_ pronuncia-se com /ɛ/ na última posição? Neste caso, onde recai o *acento tônico*?

No Brasil dizemos mais ou menos assim: /ĩkɫu'zivɪ/, com /ɪ/ no fim e acento tônico sobre /zi/.

Obrigado.


----------



## englishmania

Penso que já ouvi tanto inclusiv[ɛ] (pronúncia latina) como inclusiv[ɨ] em Portugal. A sílaba tónica é sempre "si".


----------



## Carfer

Sim, dizemos com o '_e_' ligeiramente aberto (o termo é latino, não português), mas a sílaba tónica é, efectivamente, 'si'. Com o som 'i', julgo que só ouvi a brasileiros.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado pelas respostas, englishmania e Carfer. Mas, se me permitem, agora fiquei bem curioso: quão aberto é esse "e"? Seria como "pé"?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas, englishmania e Carfer. Mas, se me permitem, agora fiquei bem curioso: quão aberto é esse "e"? Seria como "pé"?


 
Não, não tanto, além de que é breve. Estive à procura dum exemplo de um 'e' final semelhante, mas não me ocorreu nenhum (além de que não sei como vocês o pronunciariam, se o encontrasse, pelo que o exemplo me poderia sair furado).


----------



## machadinho

Muito interessante. Admito porém que tento pronunciar o /ɛ/ no fim mas não consigo! Sai ou /e/ ou acento na última sílaba! 

Mais um motivo da minha enorme lista de motivos para conhecer Portugal !
Será que algum poeta luso rimou _inclusive?_


----------



## englishmania

A mim parece-me um "e" aberto normal [ɛ].


Edit: E aqui está a confirmação do que disse há pouco sobre a pronúncia com [ɨ] ou [ɛ].


----------



## machadinho

Segundo a página que a englishmania mencionou, o mesmo vale para _salve _e _exclusive._ De fato trata-se de pronúncia latina. A expressão _salve_ ocorre no latim clássico, mas _inclusive _e _exclusive _somente no medieval ou eclesiástico.*salve*_*,* _/'səɫvɛ/ para portugueses—é isso mesmo?—ou /'sawvɪ/ para brasileiros.​Mas, se é latina, como se pronuncia o "x" de _exclusive_ em Portugal?_*exclusive, *_/esklʊ'zivɛ/ ou /eksklʊ'zivɛ/?​Obrigado novamente.


----------



## Outsider

A minha transcrição seria [ˈsaɫvɛ], [ĩkɫuˈzivɛ], [(ɯ)ʃkɫuˈzivɛ]. Mas também se diz [ˈsaɫvɯ], [ĩkɫuˈzivɯ], [(ɯ)ʃkɫuˈzivɯ].

É por serem latinismos que algumas pessoas os lêem "à latina".


----------



## machadinho

Oops! Acho que matei mais aulas de fonética do que deveria! Como pude me esquecer da /ʃ/ tão característica de vocês e dos cariocas? Mas admito que não imaginava a possibilidade de /ɯ/ na posição anterior.

Obrigado, Outsider e novamente os demais. Mais claro, impossível.


----------



## Outsider

Muitos autores escrevem [ɨ], ou mesmo [ə], mas Cruz e Ferreira usam [ɯ̽], que a julgar pelo seu mapa de vogais é mais acertado. Por outro lado, quando tive oportunidade de ouvir turco achei que o nosso "e" átono era indistinguível da vogal turca _ı_, que em fonética se costuma representar por [ɯ]. Quando muito, o _ı_ turco é que se podia representar por [ɨ]. (Mapa de vogais do turco.) Por isso prefiro o símbolo [ɯ].

P.S. Se bem que quando ouço as amostras da Wikipedia o [ɨ] me parece mais próximo do nosso "e" átono que o [ɯ]...


----------



## machadinho

Entendo que há diferentes mapas bem como variantes de símbolos. Ainda assim, para um brasileiro acostumado a ler _exclusividade _/*e*skɫuzivɪ'dadʒɪ/, uma vogal posterior na primeira posição de _exclusive_ é (mais uma) novidade!

Não estou de forma alguma dizendo que portugueses deveriam falar como mineiros!


----------



## machadinho

Em Guimarães, avé Maria!


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Em Guimarães, avé Maria!


 
Mas o correto é escrever _ave_, assim como _salve_, mesmo que em Portugal o "e" seja aberto.


----------



## Outsider

A verdade é que muita gente em Portugal acentua a palavra na última sílaba, embora em latim o acento seja na primeira...


----------



## anaczz

Outra característica que me chamou atenção, foi a diferença na acentuação de certos prefixos, por exemplo:

_____ PtEu - PtBr
anti -> _antí - __ãnti_
semi -> _semí - __sêmi_ 
luso -> _lusó_ - _lúso_

Há alguma regra que norteie essas pronúncias? Tem relação com a etimologia ou algo assim?


----------



## machadinho

Em latim, como todos sabemos, as sílabas não têm propriamente acento tônico, mas quantidade; são breves (ĕ) ou longas (ē).

Suponho, com toda a irresponsabilidade que suposições desse tipo trazem, que a acentuação *gráfica* em _avé_, _inclusivé, exclusivé, salvé, _não seja exatamente um erro, mas resquício de aulas de latim de antanho, uma maneira  de assinalar uma sílaba longa em vez de escrever _avē, inclusivē, exclusivē e salvē. _Será?


----------



## Outsider

Sem entrar na questão delicada de se o latim clássico tinha acento de intensidade, não há dúvidas de que o latim vulgar e o latim moderno o têm.


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> Outra característica que me chamou atenção, foi a diferença na acentuação de certos prefixos, por exemplo:
> 
> _____ PtEu - PtBr
> anti -> _antí - __ãnti_
> semi -> _semí - __sêmi_
> luso -> _lusó_ - _lúso_
> 
> Há alguma regra que norteie essas pronúncias? Tem relação com a etimologia ou algo assim?



Acho que tem a ver com a pronúncia aberta (como em _vócê, vócês_) comum em Portugal, e não com tonicidade diferente (como no caso de_ euro: euró_).


----------

